# How to get the sys/capability.h for FreeBSD 8.1 amd64



## davewhite (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, 

While porting a Linux code to Free*BSD* 8.1 (amd64), I need sys/capability.h for *F*reeBSD. Kindly suggest where from I can get this. I tried to *make install clean* the libpcap via ports to get it but didn't get the capability.h.

Any suggestion/guidance is highly appreciated.

Regards
Davewhite


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2012)

```
dice@molly:~>ll /usr/include/sys/capability.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  7339 Jan 12 11:39 /usr/include/sys/capability.h
```

It's part of the base OS.


----------



## fonz (Mar 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's part of the base OS.


Since 9.0, that is. It wasn't there yet on 8.X and I don't know whether it's been backported or not.

Fonz


----------



## davewhite (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks fonz and sir Dice for the reply.
Yes, I also read the same online that sys/capability.h is available on base OS for 9.X onwards. That's the reason of asking for expert opinion onto this forum, if we have same support for freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 (amd64)

Regards
Rohit


----------



## fonz (Mar 24, 2012)

davewhite said:
			
		

> That's the reason of asking for expert opinion onto this forum, if we have same support for FreeBSD 8.1 (amd64)


Judging from the number of replies so far, apparently here on the forums we don't know. You might have more luck asking on one of the mailing lists whether capability support can be (or maybe already has been) backported to 8-X.

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't realize it was new in 9.0. But if I read some of the commit comments for it it was added to support Capsicum. 



> SVN rev 224987 on 2011-08-18 22:51:30Z by jonathan
> 
> Add experimental support for process descriptors
> 
> ...


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/sys/capability.h


----------

